# SCDSL Playoff format



## SoCal GK mom (Oct 22, 2016)

Does anyone have any info on how the playoff divisions and brackets are being formed this year? I've read last year's format, but our manager has implied that it is different this year although he hasn't shared any specific info.  There is a lot of talk about higher and lower divisions for teams coming out of the Europa group but I can't find anything concrete.


----------



## mahrez (Oct 22, 2016)

Read this bottom  b2003
http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/games-of-the-week.420/page-17

QUOTE="JackZ, post: 17825, member: 20"]*- latest SCDSL B2003 playoff corrections -*

*CHAMPIONS DIVISION* - Round of 16 comprised of: *(CORRECTED 10/18/16)*

Top eight team from Champions Division = 8
1st, 2nd and 3rd from each Europa = 6
Two wildcards from Europa Division based on Pts/GP (points per games, second column on standings page and can come from any geographical division) = 2

*EUROPA DIVISION* – Round of 16 comprised of: *(CORRECTED 10/18/16)*

Bottom three from Champions Division = 3
4th and 5th OR 5th and 6th place Europa North & South (depending on wildcards to Champions Division) = 4
First place Flight 2 geographical divisions = 6
Three wildcards from Flight 2 based on Pts/GP (second column on standings page and can come from any geographical division) = 3

*NORTH AMERICAN* – Round of 16 comprised of: *(CORRECTED 10/18/16)*

Last place Europa North and South = 2
2nd and 3rd OR 3rd and 4th place Flight 2 (depending on wildcards to Europa Division) = 12
Two wildcards from Flight 2 based on Pts/GP = 2

*CLASSIC DIVISION* – Round of 16 comprised of:* (CORRECTED 10/17/16)*

4th and 5th OR 6th and 7th place Flight 2 = 12
First place Flight 3 each geographical division = 3
One wildcard from Flight 3 based on Pts/GP = 1

*SUPER DIVISION* – Round of 16 comprised of:

Next 12 Flight 2 based on Pts/GP
Next 4 Flight 3 based on Pts/GP

*SHOWCASE DIVISION* –

Remaining Flight 2 teams
Remaining


----------



## SoCal GK mom (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks- it seems like it is different in each age group, as there are different numbers of Europa divisions.  Is that true?


----------



## biz32 (Oct 30, 2016)

Question is the gu03 format different?


----------



## etc1217 (Oct 30, 2016)

This is what we received from our team manager for  the breakdown for G2001

*CHAMPIONS DIVISION* - Round of 16 comprised of:

Top 8 team from Champions Division

1st place from each Europa Division = 5

3 wildcards from Europa Division based on Pts/GP (points per games, second column on standings page and can come from any geographical division)

*EUROPA DIVISION* – Round of 16 comprised of:

Bottom 3 from Champions Division = 3

2nd place Europa geographical divisions = 5

1st place Flight 2 each geographical division = 5

3 wildcards from Flight 1 Europa based on Pts/GP (second column on standings page and can come from any geographical division)

*NORTH AMERICAN* – Round of 16 comprised of:

3rd and 4th place OR 4th and 5th place from each Europa Division (depending on wildcard for Europa Division) = 10

2nd place Flight 2 each geographical division = 5

1 wildcard from Flight 1 Europa based on Pts/GP (second column on standings page and can come from any geographical division)

*CLASSIC DIVISION* – Round of 16 comprised of:

Remaining Flight 1 Europa teams with the exception of teams in last place in their geographical division = 6

3rd and 4th place from each Flight 2 geographical division = 10

*ELITE DIVISION* – Round of 16 comprised of:

Last place in Flight 1 in each geographical division = 5

5th place in Flight 2 in each geographical division = 5

6 wildcards from Fight 2 based on Pts/GP (second column on standings page and can come from any geographical division) = 6

*SHOWCASE DIVISION* –

Remaining Flight 2 teams cross play 3 games with different geographical divisions.


----------



## soccermomlb (Nov 2, 2016)

Does anyone know when the SCDSL playoff schedules will be released?


----------



## Bubba (Nov 2, 2016)

soccermomlb said:


> Does anyone know when the SCDSL playoff schedules will be released?


According to e-mail later on today. Depends if all the teams submitted their scores this weekend


----------



## soccermomlb (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks.  So, later today probably means 11:59pm


----------



## rdzl (Nov 2, 2016)

Wish they would hurry, gotta plan my weekend haha!!!


----------



## rdzl (Nov 2, 2016)

Brackets are up but no schedule yet.


----------



## Allez les Bleus (Nov 2, 2016)

Where are brackets listed?


----------



## labanLB (Nov 2, 2016)

Do the younger teams not have playoffs?


----------



## rdzl (Nov 2, 2016)

http://www.scdslsoccer.com/schedule/2016playoff/index_E.html


----------



## Allez les Bleus (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks, couldn't see that page for some reason


----------

